# Self employment a different way



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Years ago, I started a thread on a website that wound up getting something like 40000 views and I heard from folks for all the years I posted there that it had been useful to them in several different ways.

It mostly pertains to artisans and craftspeople, but many of the ideas that were bandied about transfer well to other types of small businesses. I'm going to post a link to it, and I'll checdk back from time to time to see if anybody has questions or interests that are not covered there.

If there is no interest, no harm done, but i maintain that most of the things covered there are as viable as they ever were, excepting, of course, that the state of our economy means we have to use our brains and brawn to the fullest extent we are able these days.


http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...-issues/self-employment-different-way-170955/

Happy reading.....or ignoring, as the case may be.....Joe


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I would appreiciate any feedback as to whether it is a waste of time or not.....thanks.......Joe


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

i enjoyed reading your story , it was very inspiring .


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

my dad instilled a couple of good values in me, one was always have your own way of making money that doesn't require a boss. with that i've been dabbling in resale of used items since i was a kid. i specialize in vintage electronics and that has proven to be a good niche for me.

with all the stiff competition from cheap chinese junk i've found there is an avid small customer base for vintage items and craft type items. along with this demand there is a need for folks that can fix things. the ability to do things with your hands is becoming a lost art. i currently continue to do my wheeling and dealing but also have a good paying job at the local college teaching a construction program. you would be AMAZED at how many folks i get that have never touched a power tool. no more shop classes in highschool... :grump:

i can see many of the skills folks here have as being the meat for a good "how to" book. basic woodwork, metalwork, and leatherwork are all lost trades that still have a niche demand. i cant for the life of me think where i would go if i wanted to learn blacksmithing for example. along with these lost trades comes the need for folks that can fix these things. 

the internet has changed the face of self employment. Etsy for example is filled with vendors selling craft items. something that sets Etsy apart from the other venues is there is no way to comparison shop on sold items. once an item sells, the price is not visible on search. this makes bargain hunting difficult but also allows sellers to stick to their guns on their selling price. 

yes, for those not into the web, there is a steep learning curve but its a great place to sell. i have on multiple occasions taken items that were going to be discarded at local ham radio fleamarkets and sold them for hundreds on ebay auctions. once you hit $20k in money movement, you have to let Obama know so keep an eye on it.


----------



## 01-7700 (Nov 29, 2016)

joebill said:


> Years ago, I started a thread on a website that wound up getting something like 40000 views and I heard from folks for all the years I posted there that it had been useful to them in several different ways.
> 
> It mostly pertains to artisans and craftspeople, but many of the ideas that were bandied about transfer well to other types of small businesses. I'm going to post a link to it, and I'll checdk back from time to time to see if anybody has questions or interests that are not covered there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this - I am also a member on PM but didn't know about that thread. One of the best threads I have ever read and the information you shared is very interesting to me as I am in the process of preparing to retire and finding something to produce in my shop. A very relevant and timely thing for me to read. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Firewalker (May 1, 2016)

Joe I greatly appreciate you posting this! I've read through the first few pages of the work today and gotta say it's been some of the most motivational reading I've come across on  any  forum.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Liked the story. Great take on the old man's style.


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

I will try to read more into this over my weekend but so far thanks for posting this. 

Buisness, large or small, is all about capitalizing on what you know. How large or small is a matter of how far you are willing to take it and how many other people are able to profit from how you apply what you know to your business.


----------



## divemstr99 (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a great thread, it looks like I'll be reading for a while.


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

Very, very interesting, Joe! Thanks for posting this!


----------

